# B747 Overshoots Runway



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2018)

Only minor injuries to the crew but definitely a hull loss of a 21 year old '747-400F freighter when it overshot the runway at Halifax YHZ arriving from Chicago O'Hare.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/halifax-airport-landing-747-1.4895103

It was to have picked up a load of seafood and continue onto China via Anchorage......a regular ORD-YHZ-ANC-CSX-ORD route for Skyleasecargo.

Coming to rest only meters from provincial highway #212...…. it was easy to pull over for a few pictures.....and oh that nose and classic lines of a '747. Sad!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2018)

Oops!

Nice pictures!l, though.


----------

